# what to get for a mid-flex binding??



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

im looking to get a pair of mid-flex bindings for my new mtn/freestyle board ill be getting this year, what would u suggest? i would like something with a toe cap instead of a strap across top of the boot if possible...ive been lookin ar rome,ride,unions, but not sure yet, i ordered a pair of union forces last year and sent them back cause the straps seemed way hard to get unlatched, and i like something kinda quick, i got a pair of burton missions on my other board and i love them, theyve held up great...


----------



## Digger (Aug 27, 2010)

Just get forces the ratchets are better they are the best bang for the buck. And there mid flex.... I think


----------



## skatebanana101 (Dec 2, 2009)

Digger said:


> Just get forces the ratchets are better they are the best bang for the buck. And there mid flex.... I think


definitely mid flex.. they are a great set of all around performing bindings


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

What kind of money are you looking to spend? The Forces are $200 so for $50 more you could get Flux SF45's and the ratchets are top notch. Plus it has what I feel is the best cap strap on the market.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Extremo said:


> What kind of money are you looking to spend? The Forces are $200 so for $50 more you could get Flux SF45's and the ratchets are top notch. Plus it has what I feel is the best cap strap on the market.


I second this, I will be rocking them


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

Extremo said:


> What kind of money are you looking to spend? The Forces are $200 so for $50 more you could get Flux SF45's and the ratchets are top notch. Plus it has what I feel is the best cap strap on the market.


moneys not a problem for this...i thought the flux sf45's were more of a soft binding more for park?? any other fluxs u would consider if so? i dont know much about them since they changed to all numbers


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

I never rode Flux so i cant comment on it. But IMO Rome's toestrap/Cap is one of the best out there.
Go to the shop and check out the Targa's. I have a pair that I have been using for 2 years. They are built tough and what is cool is you can adjust the flex of the ankle strap. That and them being very adjustable you can set it to your preference.

My old pair i set up very loose and used it in park other days i set it up stiff and rode steeps and pow. I am going back to Rome for a pair of Park bindings because of their quality and especially customer service. I had a little rip in fabric on my toe strap flap that hides the ladder bc i caught it on something and they sent me 2 new ones ASAP. 

I would get another set of Targa's but i can still use my pair from 2008 lol so no real sense of getting them. going to stay with rome though and get some Bosses.
Everyones preference is different so take suggestions from the forum but it's always good to take a ride to your local shop and check them out in person


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

LTshredTN said:


> moneys not a problem for this...i thought the flux sf45's were more of a soft binding more for park?? any other fluxs u would consider if so? i dont know much about them since they changed to all numbers


No it's far from soft. It has the 45% blend in the base plate and the nylon infused Highback. JP Solberg, Eric Willet, and Scott Vine all ride this binding year round and you won't push its limits anywhere close to what these guys do. 

The DS45 is the one you want to stay away from because it has the urethan highback which makes it considerably less responsive.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm going to spit the same recommendations...

Rome 390 Boss

or

Ride Delta

Rome 390 Boss > All Unions



Actually, that's just an assumption since I haven't ridden a Union yet :laugh:


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

i like the yellow forces for what board i may get, some have also told me burton cartels are good.... i like the rome 390 boss the sounds like a great binding but the blue would go with what i get id say, and if i stay with a black binding i might just re use my black bindings i done have


----------



## Digger (Aug 27, 2010)

Leo said:


> I'm going to spit the same recommendations...
> 
> Rome 390 Boss
> 
> ...


Im gonna be checking this out for my self. I have last years force sl and i just purchased this years boss 390 so... i wonder which ones i will like more?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Digger said:


> Im gonna be checking this out for my self. I have last years force sl and i just purchased this years boss 390 so... i wonder which ones i will like more?


Let us know. I'd like nothing more than to see Union finally take a hit around these forums.

Make sure you find the right cantbed set up on the bosses before you review it. Won't be easy, but hey, no pain no gain.


----------



## Digger (Aug 27, 2010)

Leo said:


> Let us know. I'd like nothing more than to see Union finally take a hit around these forums.
> 
> Make sure you find the right cantbed set up on the bosses before you review it. Won't be easy, but hey, no pain no gain.


I was gonna go with the 3.5 deg right away but i have a feeling i will end up with the 2. can you tell a big difference in the two?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Digger said:


> I was gonna go with the 3.5 deg right away but i have a feeling i will end up with the 2. can you tell a big difference in the two?


I actually haven't gotten a pair in my hands yet :laugh: I'm still trying to make gift certs from work to get em for free. The regular 390s rock though so these can only be better. I just want Union to take a hit because all people do is talk about them here. 

Ask BA about the cants. He rocks 3.5.


----------

